# another fun day



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Was called out for only half the panel working. I figured it be an easy fix. NOT!!!

Who in the hell does this


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

heavysparky said:


> Was called out for only half the panel working. I figured it be an easy fix. NOT!!!
> 
> Who in the hell does this


People that have no resect for themselves .


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

thats a really old panel being used for a j-box?


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

service conductors were spliced. they used the old 60 amp fuse box has a j box. to top it off they hid all of this behind a wall


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Those are some seriously ghetto properties you have to deal with.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I feel your pain buddy. Ive spent quite a bit of time in run-down rentals myself, fixing crap that is way hacked up.

I hope your making a good paycheck dealing with that mess, I know its aggravating.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

harry304e said:


> people that have no respect for themselves .


 fify.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Those are some seriously ghetto properties you have to deal with.


 
my area is quickly becoming one big ghetto

I know the inspectors pretty well. So I am wondering how this even passed for the reconnect


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

you would be surprised at some of the crap ive seen when i first started out
i wish Id have taken pictures of them.
one old store we rewired had a large panel with the words main fuses painted on it
when we opened the panel it was just 2 terminal strips with home made fuses.
( copper strips with notches clipped in them)


----------

